# Cuber's central 2022 - Fully online submission based competition!



## CornerTwisted (Feb 9, 2022)

To be short, I am hosting an online competition, and it is for event lovers! I included tons of events and podiums for them all! Remember to record, as we need proof that you did the solves fair. The competition will end on February 28th, winners will be posted on reddit. Here is the link for the form! https://forms.gle/9kPK3x6TSvT9dim17


----------

